# Neurology



## sholetbro (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello is there anyone out there can tell me why Medicare continues to deny cpt 95925-26 and 95920-26? We can never get these claims to pay.


----------



## MFMcoder (Jun 12, 2012)

There could be several reasons.  For example, your question isn't specific to place of service nor diagnoses linked to the CPTs, nor time filed versus date of service (timely filing) .  These and other information on or missing from your claims could be generating the denials.  Also, have you researched the denial reasons or talked to a representative to get more information?  No one can help you without further information.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 13, 2012)

What rejections is Medicare giving you?  They have combined some codes this year.


----------

